# 2018 gen 2 audio upgrade



## Brent1227 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello All,

New member 1st post.. I have a new 18 Cruze premier and I want to install my amp and subs and retain the factory Head unit. I have been searching around and found that PAC makes a module that goes in between the head unit and factory harness and adds rca pre outs and remote turn on. What my question is, I have found a couple of these but they dont specify weather or not they are for my car. Have any of you used one of these? If so what part number-manufacturer should I use and how happy are you with the installation and performance..

Thank You,
Brent


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Brent1227 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New member 1st post.. I have a new 18 Cruze premier and I want to install my amp and subs and retain the factory Head unit. I have been searching around and found that PAC makes a module that goes in between the head unit and factory harness and adds rca pre outs and remote turn on. What my question is, I have found a couple of these but they dont specify weather or not they are for my car. Have any of you used one of these? If so what part number-manufacturer should I use and how happy are you with the installation and performance..
> 
> ...



Hey man, I got a Gen2 cruze as well mines the 2016. I was in your exact position trying to find something. I purchased a subwoofer/amp kit off of amazon that came with the wiring and fuses and such. I could have technically done it myself, but I ended up going to the Geek Squad in Best Buy and paid them to do it. It wasn't that much, and they even had a line out converter which basically converts the audio line to a sub line for the subwoofer to receive. It works perfectly, I've had it for about a year now and no problems! Like I said its on the factory dash, so its easy to use. Also if you do plan to wire it yourself, the battery is actually in the back of the car so its a lot easier to wire. If you want any other information I'm glad to help.


----------



## Brent1227 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sorry for the late response, I haven’t had a chance to do anything with my subs yet due to my wife’s health. I appreciate the info and as soon as I get everything done I will upload pictures.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just want a new radio. Something that isn't plain jane but yet maintain the settings for the car. 

And maybe some increased volume would be nice. I just can't seem to get metallica loud enough without the up and down volume.


----------

